# The Shadowbelt Pt. 2 Avail. for free



## Hollow8Nothing (Jan 10, 2011)

Check it out and let me know what you think. Pt. 1 is still available over at smashwords however it is no longer around for free and will only cost you $4.99. Check out pt 2 for free and if you dig it go ahead and pick up pt. 1 and help a struggling author......



Smashwords - The Shadowbelt Pt. 2 - A book by Jestin Lightner


----------

